# GE drop in stove electronic module replacement



## powerhose (Aug 9, 2014)

Need a little help with a GE JDP39ww1ww drop in stove.  Need to get into the control panel replace the electronic oven control module.  Thought I knew what I was doing, but now I am scratching my head.
Anyone help me?Thx!


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi,

This control is starting to come up as NLA 






Electronic clock control kit

GE doesn't put manuals online....I couldn't find much for your model#...











Looks like, power off, lift cooktop and then clock/control cover panal in the middle to access the clock/control.

jeff.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 9, 2014)

Look here, scroll down to the Oven Control Board and you'll find a video link for replacing it.


http://www.appliancepartspros.com/control-panel-parts-for-ge-jdp39ww1ww.html


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 9, 2014)

Very nice video ... concise, clear, and well done.  Now all he needs is a haircut and someone to explain why he needed gloves for the job.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 9, 2014)

beachguy005 said:


> Look here, scroll down to the Oven Control Board and you'll find a video link for replacing it.



Wrong kind of range.
The video even uses a Whirlpool range for replacing a GE clock 

jeff.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 10, 2014)

You're right, it's wrong.


----------



## powerhose (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks gentlemen for the help.  Yes, the video was good, if the part is no longer available then the stove is dead.  
Thx!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 11, 2014)

Is this a glass cooktop only or a full stove?  

Maybe these guys can help ... http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...lectronic-oven-control-malfunction-JDP39WW1WW

I would simply call them and have a talk about your part ... and the location of the module is either in the back (similar to the video) or under the glass.  If it is under the glass, first, turn off the 220v power to the cooktop.  The cooktop is easily removed by removing the two long holding screws from underneath then lifting the entire cooktop out of the countertop.  The 220v wiring will probably have to be disconnected .... but there may be enough slack to work with the unit.  Now, remove the side screws that hold the glass in place and the control knobs.  Lift the glass, locate the module, cut it out, splice with ceramic wire nuts, reassemble.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 17, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> Is this a glass cooktop only or a full stove?



Full stove, but a drop in style.

jeff.


----------



## powerhose (Aug 17, 2014)

That is correct,full stove, drops in, no glass.  Still trying to get parts, thanks!


----------

